# Veggie patch pizza from Applebee's



## FluffyAngel (Mar 19, 2012)

Not a big Applebee's fan but I did like their veggie patch pizza which they removed from the menu - my reason for going there.  It was almost like their cheesey spinach dip on a flour tortilla baked with tiny diced tomatoes and mushrooms.  I would like to make this at home anyway.  I need to be able to recreate the base spinach and sauce and to know what kind of cheese is on top.  Is anyone familiar with this or have ideas or can you point me in the direction of where to find it? Any info appreciated.  I really loved and miss that cheap little treat.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 19, 2012)

According to their website:  

_"An ultra-thin pizza topped with mushrooms, creamy spinach with Asiago  cheese, artichoke hearts, bruschetta, and a rich blend of Italian  cheeses"
_
The creamy spinach and artichoke with Asiago cheese may be like a spinach and artichoke dip.  Costco carries that.

The bruschetta is tomatoes, basil, olive oil and maybe some shallots.  

The rich blend of Italian cheeses is your guess.  How about Parm, pecorino, asiago, fontina.


OR, you can look here:  http://www.food.com/recipe/applebees-veggie-patch-pizza-232365


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 19, 2012)

There seem to be an abundance of recipes on the internet for copycat versions of the Veggie Patch Pizza.

This one looks the most authentic to me:
The Deluded Diva » Blog Archive » How to be a copycat chef


----------



## SherryDAmore (Mar 19, 2012)

I make this all the time:  Agree it's one of my favorites.  

Flour tortillas
Jar of artichoke/spinach dip
bag of shredded cheese (Mexican mix is good)
sliced mushrooms
sliced olives
spinach or basil leaves
sliced cherry tomatoes
sliced scallion greens

Spread tablespoon or so fo artichoke dip on tortillas, cover with about 2/3 cup of cheese, top with vegetables.  Bake on cookie sheet about 7 minutes, until cheese is bubbling and tortilla is crisp.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 19, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> According to their website:
> 
> "An ultra-thin pizza topped with mushrooms, creamy spinach with Asiago  cheese, artichoke hearts, bruschetta, and a rich blend of Italian  cheeses"
> 
> ...



Thanks.  Good info.  Love the links. The only internet access I have right now is on my phone which makes it difficult to surf long periods on the net - the phone goes dead. Links speed the process. 



			
				Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> There seem to be an abundance of recipes on the internet for copycat versions of the Veggie Patch Pizza.
> 
> This one looks the most authentic to me:
> The Deluded Diva » Blog Archive » How to be a copycat chef



Again thank you also for the links. My phone isn't very quick and surfing kills the battery quickly so the links are very appreciated.



			
				SherryDAmore said:
			
		

> I make this all the time:  Agree it's one of my favorites.
> 
> Flour tortillas
> Jar of artichoke/spinach dip
> ...



Thanks for the recipe and YUMMY!  Looks awesome. I will get these ingredients next time I get groceries.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 19, 2012)

Veggie Patch Pizza was always a favorite of mine too.  Didn't realize it was off the menu, I'm very happy with all the links and recipe too!  Thanks!


----------



## Merlot (Mar 19, 2012)

I loved it as well and made the copycat version quite awhile back, I can't remember how it turned out


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 30, 2012)

Do you employ semolina flour or 00 Pizza flour or all purpose ? From my experience the choice of flour, makes a difference in the type of crust thiness or thickness one shall have ... 

Would enjoy hearing views on this ...
GRAZIE.
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Mar 30, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Do you employ semolina flour or 00 Pizza flour or all purpose ? From my experience the choice of flour, makes a difference in the type of crust thiness or thickness one shall have ...
> 
> Would enjoy hearing views on this ...
> GRAZIE.
> Margi. Cintrano.


 
This "pizza" is made with a flour tortilla......


----------



## Janet H (Mar 30, 2012)

SherryDAmore said:


> This "pizza" is made with a flour tortilla......


Mind the flour tortillas - many are not vegetarian....


----------

